# Happy New Year!



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Or, as it is said in our México lindo y querido,

¡Próspero Año Nuevo!

Here's hoping that 2015 will turn out to be much better than the one about to end.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Igualmente, amiga: Happy New Year to all the rest of you, too.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Igualmente, amiga: Happy New Year to all the rest of you, too.


Thanks, RV!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Happy New Year , all the best for 2015!


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

I haven't posted in this great forum in a while. I wanted to stop in to wish everyone a safe and happy new year in 2015!

Cheers from New York City!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Balboa said:


> I haven't posted in this great forum in a while. I wanted to stop in to wish everyone a safe and happy new year in 2015!
> 
> Cheers from New York City!


What's the weather like right now in The Big Apple, my former home?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

¡Muy feliz año!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Feliz Ano Nuevo, I. V. Feliz Ano Nuevo para todos. ( from a "cold" Central Texas)


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> What's the weather like right now in The Big Apple, my former home?


Mabuhay ,

I'm sitting in the warm tropical Philippines but was watching CNN on Times Square just a bit ago. Night time there and all were wearing heavy coats and looked pretty cold to me.

Happy New Year from where it's already 2015..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Happy New Year from Tucson, where we awakened to find SNOW on the ground this morning.
First time I have seen a nopal cactus covered with snow.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

And a Happy New Year from Guadalajara.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Prospero Ano Nuevo Isla and everyone else here on our forum! It's really cold here in Baja norte....but I know soon enough it will start warmin' up again. I know 2014 was a hard one for our dear Mexico (& other places) but was yet another great learning experience for me! We've now been in this area for a year- and took a 3 week road trip back to Guerrero and Michoacan a couple of months ago. Soon we celebrate 3 years in Mexico and I am so grateful for the experience and usually grateful for the never ending lessons ha ha! Viva 2015!!


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> What's the weather like right now in The Big Apple, my former home?


Sorry Isla Verde, looks like I did click post when I replied earlier. The weather has been cold, but much less than last year. Last year was a brutal winter. Can you recall walking to the subway station in freezing winds. As soon as I can, I'm flocking to my beautiful Mexico


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Balboa said:


> Sorry Isla Verde, looks like I did click post when I replied earlier. The weather has been cold, but much less than last year. Last year was a brutal winter. Can you recall walking to the subway station in freezing winds. As soon as I can, I'm flocking to my beautiful Mexico


I remember walking to the subway to get to work in terrible weather. Lucky for me, though, that I lived only a half block from the subway station!


----------

